# Tempestade Tropical EMILY (Atlântico 2011 #AL04)



## MSantos (2 Ago 2011 às 02:47)

Já andava a ameaçar à uns dias agora foi de vez, formou-se a 5ª tempestade da Época no Atlântico (EMILY), várias Ilhas das Caraíbas encontram-se já sob alerta ou aviso de tempestade.


Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC de Miami:




> US Watch/Warning UPDATE
> 
> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 012352
> ...


----------



## adiabático (2 Ago 2011 às 15:24)

Cá está a "menina" Emily. Apesar do que diz o NHC, parece estar a ganhar forma! Mas isto de olhar só para as imagens de satélite parece ser enganador. Como dizia o Vince, ela parecia uma promessa de furacão mas... Andou quase uma semana a "empatar" e agora ninguém acredita :P

Agora, uma questão para os entendidos: a pequena manchinha verde na imagem de infravermelhos "funktop" (suponho que seja apenas uma tabela de cores que destaca determinados patamares - será de temperatura? água condensada?...) corresponde perfeitamente a uma manchinha irregular, uma espécie de "urticária" na imagem visível... Haverá uma explicação física para isto, se calhar bastante óbvia, eu é que a ignoro... Alguém pode explicar?


----------



## stormy (2 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

O verde no canal funktop está associado a um topo de um complexo convectivo que está a -80ºC...tal é extrapolavel para a altitude desse topo.

Quanto mais frios os topos, maior a altitude da torre convectiva=convecção mais forte..o que é optimo para o desenvolviento da tempestade.

O canal funkop é muito bom para retirar estas conclusões já que os outros canais IV não são tão bons para representar a temperaturados topos ( embora tambem deem em alguns casoss).

Os outros canais utilizam outras frequencias da banda electromagnetica do infravermelho, já que diferentes frequencias reagem a diferentes caracteristicas do ambiente atmosferico.

O canal shortwave é bom para detectar a quantidade de agua disponivel, aparecendo as regiões de convecção activa e forte advecção de ar quente e humido a tons azuis fluorescentes (pois a agua reage muito com a radiação microondas), o RGB é bom a detectar a circulação de superficie, o water vapor detecta a humidade na troposfera média, etc...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2011 às 12:56)

Tempestade Tropical Emily já está a afectar Porto Rico





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Imagem de Radar de Porto Rico:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Norther (4 Ago 2011 às 11:15)




----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2011 às 15:52)

*"Emily" aproxima-se do Haiti*

A tempestade tropical "Emily" está a afastar-se da República Dominica em direção ao Haiti, onde deverá chegar durante a manhã de hoje, indicaram as autoridades meteorológicas locais. A tempestade encontra-se a cerca de 60 quilómetros a sul/sudeste da ilha dominicana Beata.
O "Emily" desloca-se à velocidade de 22 quilómetros por hora em direção a oeste, prevendo-se uma movimentação gradual para oeste-noroeste nas próximas 24 horas. "A manter-se a atual trajetória, o centro do 'Emily' atravessará o sudoeste do Haiti na quinta-feira de manhã e o extremo este de Cuba durante a noite", informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos.
As autoridades do Haiti anunciaram a mobilização de entidades e recursos económicos para apoiar a população antes da chegada da tempestade tropical. O primeiro-ministro, Jean Max Bellerive, anunciou a abertura de um centro de crise que funcionará durante as 24 horas em que se prevê a passagem do “Emily” pelo território haitiano. Perante a aproximação do "Emily", as autoridades da República Dominicana declararam alerta vermelho (máximo) em 26 das 32 províncias do país, colocando as restantes em alerta amarelo (nível intermédio).
Até agora, as chuvas foram moderadas e, a “manter-se o movimento atual, o centro de 'Emily' não terá impactos sobre o território dominicano", segundo as autoridades da República Dominicana. Entre as províncias em alerta máximo está o Distrito Nacional, centro da capital; as duas principais províncias do país - Santo Domingo e Santiago, e as localidades turísticas de La Romana La Altagracia, no este, segundo um boletim do Centro de Operações de Emergências (COE).
Como medida de precaução, o COE ordenou a evacuação obrigatória das comunidades situadas abaixo dos cursos de água de Sabana Yegua, Sabaneta e Valdesia, na região sudoeste. Além disso, as autoridades ativaram o plano “Relâmpago” das Forças Armadas, e a Polícia Nacional anunciou o aquartelamento dos seus membros e as universidades suspenderam as aulas. Também foi elevado o nível de proteção nos portos e ativados os planos de contingências nos aeroportos.
O "Emily" obrigou ao cancelamento de 14 voos e o atraso de outros quatro na República Dominicana.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------

